# stud fee ? and a few other questions



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Someone called me today wanting to breed his female to my male. I want to do it but I don't know what to charge as a stud fee. I was thinking about charging the price for one puppy. He also wants to keep my male at his house. I know where he lives but feel a little uneasy about leaving my boy with someone else. Do I need to get him to sign anything though and he also wants to pay me half the stud fee when its confirmed she's pregnant and half when he sells the first puppy. If anyone has any advice on what I should do plz let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You can pretty much do anything you want. I just did a stud. Put the male in with her when he got here, They tied right away, he witnessed it and wrote a check for $950.....same as a pup. They tied two more times and she was out so he almost missed her season. That is what makes it tough to make guarantees so be carefull with that. I told him if she doesn't take, He will get another breeding but no money back. Told him he better get here hear a few days earlier if that happens. I wouldn't leave my dog with someone else. Besides, females in heat bring others into heat and many times two sisters cycle pretty close to the same so I control the breeding to keep everyone honest. Take pictures of the ties if necessary for proof.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That's kind of personal preference. Basically from what I've seen is a lot of people take the stud fee and don't cash it until there are puppies born or don't ask for it until there's puppy confirmation.
Most people charge the price for 1 puppy or ask for a puppy back or even a puppy back and a fee - your choice.
Why can't he just bring his bitch to your house? I don't think I'd be cool with my dog going to someone elses house, but that's me. You have no control over what he does with your dog while it's there.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

I'd do a contract so it's clear, even friends can disagree, to me it's business. Better to get it all worked out prior so there are no hard feelings. 
Usually it states the stud price, what's considered a "breeding" for example 1 live pup may constitute a successful breeding. Also a contract will cover if the breeding doesn't take, usually you get 1 more breed back. I've also used that breed back on a different bitch, that's up to you though. 
I'd have the bitch owner come to your place, that way you can handle your male, make sure nothing happens to either dog. Breeding dogs isn't always a "love affair"  Dogs can get pissed and fight. 
Not sure what your breed of dog is, titled working GSD's can be $600 to $1200 depending on the male, the titles, etc. 
I've always paid my stud fee's up front, check gets cashed by the stud owner. That part is strictly business IMO. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I would never let someone take any of my dogs, thats crazy! The price can be whatever you want it to be, but the price of one puppy or pick of the litter would be fair! As far as when he pays it should be right after the breeding. If you know him and want to do him a favor than thats on you. Also make sure to get a brucellosis test done on both dogs. Also at least hips done. And the biggest thing, what are you hoping to get out of this breeding? Is the female have anything to offer?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

thank you all so much I just talked to him and were going to get a contract drawn up. With what I read from you guys I was able to get him to go ahead and pay the full fee right after they locked up as long as I agreed to re breed if it didn't take. I think thats fair and both parties are covered with it being in writing. And again thank you so much. 

I will also get the brucellosis test done and get him to do the same. Both dogs hips are certified though and I'm very excited about this.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Taken from your bio Thomas...

Quote; _My dog is a pet first and foremost. He is 3yo. I have no idea what lines he's from but he saved my life without one iota of training._

Is this the male in question, that you are happy to provide a stud service from? Just curious.

That's what we refer to as back yard breeding where I come from if so.


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

yes that's the one. since I got on here I have been training with a club in mobile and he's doing really well. the helper there was very surprised with the way he reacted when he pulled the whip out especially with him being in a strange place with other dogs around and it was about 70 degrees that day. He was also very impressed with his grips and power. I'm not trying to brag but as soon as I stepped out there the best dog there went to being 2nd best.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

here:studfee is usually the price of a pup. It´s common that the female travels to the male, when there is a tie, there´s a breeding and studfee must be paid. If the female stays empty a free rebreeding.

I have had sometimes females stay here for a few days, but for me personally I have to know the stud owner really well to consider that myself.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> here:studfee is usually the price of a pup. It´s common that the female travels to the male, when there is a tie, there´s a breeding and studfee must be paid. If the female stays empty a free rebreeding.
> 
> I have had sometimes females stay here for a few days, but for me personally I have to know the stud owner really well to consider that myself.


what selena said it covers the bases.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

The female comes here - the male never goes to the female, unless it's with me (the owner of the stud dog) and he leaves with me - ie we can meet somewhere in between if the drive is too far - but usually the female comes here. Female is either shipped and boarded here during her breeding, and then shipped back, or owner brings her here and leaves her, or owner brings her here, stays in a hotel and gets a few breedings then goes home with her. Up to the owner.

I charge a set fee, judging on the dogs' pedigree and accomplishments. My stud dog for instance is V in conformation, Schh3,FH,KKl-1 for life with excellent working bloodlines. His stud fee is $1000 which is not nearly the worth of one puppy from him. I give titled females a $200 discount.

I take the stud fee up front in full most of the time. I guarantee at least one live healthy puppy for that fee - normally this particular male sires large litters of 8-12. But if the female doesn't take then I offer a repeat breeding to that female or another, for no additional fee other than shipping/transportation. 

For friends and people I trust I may agree on stud fee payment 1/2 up front and the rest when female is confirmed pregnant, or the stud fee when the puppies are sold or deposits are taken in - but that is up to me (the stud dog owner) and the female's owner to decide and agree upon.

Of course the puppies' registration is not signed by me until the stud fee is paid in full. This might not be an issue with you (OP) if your stud dog is not registered (?? you mentioned not knowing about his bloodlines??)

If he is not registered, does the female's owner know that? The puppies would not be able to be registered if he is not.

My minimum requirements for the female is passing hip/elbow rating (a-stamp or ofa) and negative brucillosis test done within 10 days of natural breeding. Of course she must be normal in temperament and not have any disqualifying faults in coat, color or structure. I also have my stud dog tested for brucillosis regularly.

molly


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

He's registered and I just got his hips certified about a month ago and the female is the same.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Although I've never bred a dog before, I'm getting a pup next week and know what the breeder did, which is similar to what others have said.

A few things, think of it as legal information. Always get a contract. Just know there are somethings you cannot put in a contract or it will make it null and void. But just off the top of my head, and without going into all the principles of contract law, I would include this.

- Be specific in terms of what dogs are being bred, put that in
- be specific on a price... aka price of one puppy
- *** BIG STAR on this one*** be specific, that if the bitch doesn't take, there is no refund... they're paying for the opportunity to breed with your dog... whether it takes it outside the realm of the contract.

also, every breeding I've paid any attention to, the owner of the bitch has brought their dog to the male, and if necessary, has left the female with the male's owner.

Good luck.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> here:studfee is usually the price of a pup. It´s common that the female travels to the male, when there is a tie, there´s a breeding and studfee must be paid. If the female stays empty a free rebreeding.



This is the way we do it too.
If the female stays empty, we also allow the breeder to come back for free with another female if he would prefer that.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> If the female stays empty, we also allow the breeder to come back for free with another female if he would prefer that.


yep, that's no problem for us neither.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

If the stud is fertile than all risk lies with the females owner. Its up to him to make sure he brings the female to the dog at the right time. Its up to him to make sure he has a fertile female. Too many times owners of females just count 12 days and go to the owner of the male to breed. They also ask if they can pay once they know the female is pregnant. Then they usually ask to pay with some of the puppy sale money. LOL
If someone breeds to one of my males and they miss I will always offer a restud. But I will then also tell the owner they really should take their female to the vet and get some progesterone tests done before they come. Thats what I do if I am going to breed my females.
Some people ask that your female is swab tested before breeding.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> If the stud is fertile than all risk lies with the females owner. Its up to him to make sure he brings the female to the dog at the right time. Its up to him to make sure he has a fertile female. Too many times owners of females just count 12 days and go to the owner of the male to breed. They also ask if they can pay once they know the female is pregnant. Then they usually ask to pay with some of the puppy sale money. LOL
> If someone breeds to one of my males and they miss I will always offer a restud. But I will then also tell the owner they really should take their female to the vet and get some progesterone tests done before they come. Thats what I do if I am going to breed my females.
> Some people ask that your female is swab tested before breeding.


Premlin requirements of OFAs, etc

Stud fee up front. That is correct.

We recommend the progesterone. We test our males, so we know what they have produced and quality.

We require brusc.


----------



## Steve7758 (Jan 9, 2022)

I found a mate for my dog for free on petsmatefinder.com you also should check, if you get one


----------

